# Avatar Contest - Runoff



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have four examples of *AWESOME AVATARS!!*

I will list the available prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd this afternoon in both Casual Conversation and at the Bash Forum.

Please take the time to consider the awesome responsibility of voting for the best Avatar in the IAP. Weigh the options carefully, and then exercise your right to vote. 

The winner, runner-up and first runner-up will be announced in one week.

1. [profile]BruceK[/profile]






2. [profile]Leehljp[/profile]





3. [profile]Bruce119[/profile]





4. [profile]RussianWolf[/profile]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thanks for getting this straight for me, Curtis!!*

OK, LET'S GET TO VOTING!!!!!

OK, I goofed!!

I posted the poll without putting RussianWolf on the poll.  I will get this changed so consider holding your vote until it is changed.


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it possible to ask all finalists to post here so we can see their avatar side by side?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 18, 2009)

Poll has been fixed, Cav!


----------



## jeff (Feb 18, 2009)

I wrapped profile tags around the names in the post above so you can click through to their profiles and see their avatars.  The avatar is in the "mini statistics" box on the right side of the member profile.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 18, 2009)

jeff said:


> I wrapped profile tags around the names in the post above so you can click through to their profiles and see their avatars. The avatar is in the "mini statistics" box on the right side of the member profile.


 
Ummm, Mr. Bossman, I one upped you! :biggrin: 

Avatars added to the original post!


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 18, 2009)

let's see.

1) would be the most annoying.
2) would be the scariest.
3) would be the most cartoony.
4) would be the silliest.


What do I win for guessing them all right?

What do you mean the Smackdown competition is in another thread???????


----------



## THarvey (Feb 18, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Ummm, Mr. Bossman, I one upped you! :biggrin:
> 
> Avatars added to the original post!



Curtis,

Don't expect a big raise in your paycheck this month. :laugh:


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 18, 2009)

I think people are getting lost. I went and stuck a sign post on the other thread.:biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by jeff  
I wrapped profile tags around the names in the post above so you can click through to their profiles and see their avatars. The avatar is in the "mini statistics" box on the right side of the member profile. 





MesquiteMan said:


> Ummm, Mr. Bossman, I one upped you! :biggrin:
> 
> Avatars added to the original post!




Both of you did a wonderful job and I am forever indebted to both of you.  (How's that??:wink


----------



## dntrost (Feb 18, 2009)

OK why are we not getting votes!  
And Curtis not very good move to show up the boss!  I am sure it will effect your pay!


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 18, 2009)

BruceK is defintly the most anoying. I just have the need to sqush that bug. 

Bruce


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 18, 2009)

It 'most irritating' the same as best?



if so, then I vote for leehjp  :tongue:


----------



## thewishman (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know how many times I've reached to flick the screen when that #@$$% bug when it starts moving.


----------



## YORKGUM (Feb 19, 2009)

Dang, just can't make up my mind. Is there a "write-in" option?


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 19, 2009)

bruce119 said:


> BruceK is defintly the most anoying. I just have the need to sqush that bug.
> 
> Bruce



Hey Bruce, If we pool our votes maybe we can take out that bugger.:wink:


----------



## BruceK (Feb 19, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Hey Bruce, If we pool our votes maybe we can take out that bugger.:wink:



Just make it quick, no Raid please!
:wink:


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 19, 2009)

BruceK said:


> Just make it quick, no Raid please!
> :wink:


 
Get the *50 lb* sledge hammer  :biggrin:


.


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey I like thewishman killer snail :snail:


----------



## Grim Spirit (Feb 19, 2009)

I voted for Bruce119.  Couldn't resist. It reminds me of me when I'm in the lab.  (Got the fact that I'm bald, too)

Although, I still like mine avatar.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 19, 2009)

We're catching up Bruce. [yell's back] Come'on Hank!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 20, 2009)

comeon, one more vote for Hank and he'll be int he double digits.

Let's go Hank, Let's go Hank!


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello???????????  

only 128 votes cast, what kind of lame excuse of effort is that guys?!?!?!?!

VOTE, I TELL YOU!!! VOTE!!!!!!


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 24, 2009)

*What are you doing to that poor pusycat* :biggrin:












.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 24, 2009)

Come on guys, let's get some votes going!!!


----------



## THarvey (Feb 24, 2009)

bruce119 said:


> *What are you doing to that poor pusycat* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wolf snack.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 24, 2009)

bruce119 said:


> *What are you doing to that poor pusycat* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 24, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> [/QUOTE
> Has a flashback to his Navy days "I could tell ya, but I'd have to kill ya" :biggrin:


 

Can't quite tell if it's pain or pleasure *OR* more like a little both :tongue:


.


----------

